# Herangehensweise beim Erstellen eines Firmenlogos



## berwing (29. November 2013)

Moin moin,

Ich habe vor nem halben Jahr ein Praktikum in einer kleinen Firma, quasi einem Familienbetrieb, gemacht und habe mich immer und immer wieder über das Firmenlogo/-banner aufgeregt, da es meiner Meinung nach altbacken und unprofessionell wirkte.
Das habe ich natürlich für mich behalten, da ich aber meine 'Kollegen' und 'Chefs' dort nach diesem Praktikum mittlerweile zu meinen Freunden zähle und wir immernoch häufig Kontakt haben, hatte ich mir gedacht, dass ich mich mal drann mache und ein neues Logo designe.

Dabei soll nichts besonders aufwändiges entstehen, allerdings sollte es fortschrittlich und technisch aussehen.
Eine Vorstellung von dem ganzen habe ich bereits, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich das ganze angehen soll.
Ich habe bereits einen Entwurf erstellt, habe den auch bereits vorgestellt und die Herrschaften waren begeistert.

Die Begeisterung kommt wahrscheinlich zustande, weil nicht bekannt war, dass etwas mit einfachen Mitteln in so kurzer Zeit so gut aussehen kann, auch ohne viel Geld zu bezaheln bzw. überhaupt geschulte Fachleute damit zu beauftragen.
Dabei habe ich im Prinzip nur eine technisch wirkende Schrift genommen, in den Fülloptionen ein wenig Relief eingefügt und so weiter.
Also wie gesagt, sehr einfache Mittel. Den Hintergrund habe ich mit 2 Branchenspezifischen Bildern gefüllt, die weich ineinander übergehen.

(1) Da kommen wir zum ersten Punkt, welcher eigentlich völlig klar ist, nur gibt es ja vielleicht kleine Schlupflöcher.
Was Urheberrecht ist, weiß ich, nur wie weit es greift, weiß ich nicht. 
Die Bilder sind nunmal nicht mehr im absoluten Originalzustand allerdings sehr passend für meine Zwecke und deshalb hätt ich sie gern weiterverwendet. 
Sie stammen nunmal von x-beliebigen Seiten, die mir bei Google-Bilder angezeigt wurden. 
Sicherlich könnte ich um Erlaubnis fragen, allerdings lass ich diese Möglichkeit nunmal außen vor.
Was ist hier zu machen?


(2) Die eigentliche Frage zur Herangehensweise kommt jetzt. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Photoshop am Anfang einrichten soll, da das Logo nicht nur auf einer kleinen Visitenkarte gedruckt, sondern eventuell auch auf einer ca. 2m² großen Tafel(Banner) am Firmengebäude aufgehängt werden soll. 
Dazu wird sich ein '600*400 Pixel-*.jpg-Logöchen' sicher nicht eignen, da es viel zu unscharf würde.

Hierzu bräuchte ich also einige Tipps, wie es hier besser zu machen wäre bzw. wie ich hier überhaupt anfangen soll.
Was muss ich zuvor alles organisiert haben?
Eine Schriftart wird im Prinzip ja nicht unscharf, die sieht, auch wenn ich die mit 500p in ein 5000*5000 pixel Dokument schreibe und Fülloptionen hinzufüge, gut aus schätze ich.


(3) Sollte sich für Punkt (1) ergeben, dass ich eigene Bilder machen muss(etwas aufwändiger, allerdings nicht unmöglich), so frag ich mich, wie ich auch hier vorgehe.
Reichen 'normale' Digitalkameras von Canon für ca. 80€ etc für meine Zwecke aus? Natürlich nur eine dürftige Angabe, allerdings weiß ich grad nicht mehr drüber(nicht meine ).
Oder muss es zwingend eine Spiegereflex oder vergleichbares sein?

Ich finde diese Bilder, die im Vordergrund das primäre Objekt schön scharf(fokussiert) und im Hintergrund leicht verschwommen den Hintergrund zeigen, besonders gut.
Davon hätte ich gern 3-4 von unterschiedlichen Objekten aus der Firma gemacht und diese 3-4 ineinander verlaufend als Hintergrund des Logos dargestellt.
Darüber liegend dann eine metallisch anmutende und, wie bereits erwähnt, fortschrittlich-technisch-professionell wirkende Schrift drüber legen.


Ich weiß manche Fragen sind etwas unpräzise und dürftig formuliert, allerdings kenn ich mich zu wenig aus um hier nach mehr Details fragen zu können, weshalb ich gehofft habe, dass ich eine kleine 'Anleitung' zur Arbeitsvorbereitung erhalten könnte.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich im Vorraus und hoffe auf ein nettes Miteinander.

Gruß,
berwing


----------



## pixelator (29. November 2013)

Hallo berwing

für die Erstellung eines vielseitig verwendbaren Logos ist Photoshop das denkbar ungeeignetste Programm. Wie du selber schon erkannt hast geht´s mit Photoshop über ne Visitenkarte oder nen Briefkopf nicht hinaus. Zweite Überlegung: Ist ein Logo mit Bildmaterial noch ein Logo?
Die richtige software zur Logoerstellung wäre ein Vektorprogramm. Das Schrift mit Photoshop immer gut kommt liegt daran, das Schrift (wenn man sie nicht rastert, also als Schriftebene belässt) separat vom Bild, als Vektordaten existiert. Illustrator, CorelDraw o.ä. wäre also angesagt. Hier könnte man, wenns den unbedingt sein soll, Bildmaterial vektorisieren. Vektordaten haben den Vorteil, das man sie beliebig vergrößern kann. Das Bildmaterial (Produkte?) müsste fast grafisch und eindeutig sein. Ich als Kunde, muss mir das ja ansehen und der Hersteller hätte gerne das sein Logo nie mehr vergessen wird. Das ist die Aufgabe eines Logos. Gib bei Google mal Logo ein und wechsle zu Google-Bilder. Bitte verstehe meine Bemerkungen als konstruktiv! So, es hat geklingelt. Ich muß zur Tür. Würde mich freuen wenn´s hier noch turbulent weitergeht. Gruß pixelator..


----------



## berwing (30. November 2013)

@pixelator

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Natürlich fasse ich deine Bemerkungen als konstruktiv auf! Schwer dies nicht zu tun, denn 'aus Fehlern lernt man' .

Du hast übrigens vollkommen recht, mit der Hinterfragung, ob es sich überhaupt noch um ein Logo handeln könne, wenn doch Bildmaterial im Hintergrund zu sehen ist.

Das was ich wohl eher meinte, war dann eine Art 'Aushängeschild' der Firma, welche das eigentliche Logo enthält und gleichzeitig die Branche widerspiegelt.
Ein vektorisiertes Logo, welches Bezug auf die Branche herstellt, wäre allerdings ne gute Sache.

Man soll den Namen der Firma in ansprechender Schrift lesen können(ist mir gelungen) und es soll ein charakteristisches Logo(Vektor) dabei sein, welches man immer mit dieser Firma in Verbindung bringen wird.
Individuell aber aussagekräftig.
Das, was ich mir vorstelle ins Logo zu bringen, wäre aber glaube ich für eine Vektorgrafik zu aufwendig, zumindest mit der Prämisse, dass man die nötigen Details auch erkennt.

Das schreit wohl nach Kreativität, allerdings werd ich mir um das eigentliche Logo/Symbol/Erkennungsmerkmal erst später Gedanken machen.

Nun nochmal zum technischen Aspekt. Wie fange ich am besten an?
Ich habe mir eine Freeware namens Inkscape besorgt und habe ein wenig versucht herum zu vektorisieren.
Kann man das gebrauchen? Ich könnte sicherlich auch an Adobe Illustrator ran kommen oder ähnliches.

Ich möchte wie bereits erwähnt hinterher eine Bild-/Photoshop-/Illustratordatei haben, welche ich ohne großartige weitere Bearbeitung für Banner, Visitenkarten u.Ä. benutzen kann.

Vielen Dank soweit.


----------



## pixelator (30. November 2013)

Zuerst würde ich zu jedem Thema (Visitenkarte, Briefkopf, Aushängeschild, Autobeschriftung......) ein Bild in Photoshop erstellen. Seitenverhältnisse und Positionen festlegen, Farben, spätere Maße festlegen und und und. Ziel ist es das Erscheinungsbild durchgehend einheitlich ist. Steht ein Text oben links, so steht er immer oben links. Hat der Text eine bestimmte Farbe, so hat er immer diese Farbe.... Parallel führst du ein Textdokument, wo all diese Eigenschaften aufgeführt sind. Nimm bitte niemals Bilder von Fremden. Du kommst in Teufels Küche. Es gibt Anwälte die nichts anderes tun als Mißbrauch von Bildmaterial zu suchen und ein Verfahren gegen dich einzuleiten. Ich habe mal ein Stück einer Straßenkarte (ausm web) für ne Anfahrtskizze verwendet. Das hat mich 1500 € gekostet und der Ärger hat Wochenlang gedauert. Deine Bilder für die LOgoentwicklung legst du am Besten mit 300 dpi an, damit du prints im Drogeriemarkt erstellen lassen kannst. Dein Monitor ist wahrscheinlich nicht geeicht, daher ab und zu Monitor mit Papier vergleichen. Ausserdem kannst du deinen Monitor über den Dicken Daumen an den print anpassen. Dann bist du schon mal irgendwo in der Nähe.. Mindestens 13x18, damit du "was in den Händen hast". Fürs Aushängeschild kannst du bei einem Printservice schon mal die technischen Vorraussetzungen erfragen. RGB, CMYK, dpi, Maße, Material, wetterfest? Ich mache jedes Jahr Messeposter von 4x5 Metern. Der Drucker braucht hier eine Auflösung von 35 dpi und keine 300. Du mußt all diese Gegebenheiten bei jedem Dienstleister erfragen. Wenn du die angebotenen Formate kennst, kannst du bei deiner Planung/Skizzierung im Photoshop, auch gleich das richtige Seitenverhältnis anlegen...


----------



## pixelator (30. November 2013)

Suche dir dein Bildmaterial bei "Shutterstock". Das kostet nicht die Welt. Ich habe zwar ein Monatsabo bei denen, aber man kann dort auch Bilder einzeln erwerben. 
http://www.shutterstock.com/subscribe.mhtml
Du bist dann auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite und entwerfen kann man dann auch mit den Vorschaubildern (vor dem Kauf). Die meisten Bilder haben eine gute Qualität, die man für ein Schild ohne weiteres noch hochrechnen kann. Wenn man ein Schild betrachtet hängt man nicht mit der Nase drauf. Mindestbetrachtungsabstand ist 3x die Diagonale


----------



## berwing (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi pixelator,

hatte ein wenig Uni-Stress und konnte mich nicht melden.
Bei Shutterstock gibt es ja echt teilweise perfekte Bilder, die ich so wahrscheinlich selbst nie hätte aufnehmen können.
Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer anschauen.

Und beispielsweise für einen Fräskopf hätte ich gern eine Vektorgrafik, die das Symbol der Firma wird. Wie könnte ich das nun angehen?

Ich habe mir mal ein Bild von Google gezogen und mit Inkscape versucht zu vektorisieren.
War auf jedenfall nicht das, was ich wollte.

Gruß,
berwing


----------



## pixelator (13. Dezember 2013)

zeig mal her das Bild von google dann schau´n wir mal


----------

